# popping cork ?



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, here it goes, what is a popping cork ? Here in Birmingham, we use a popping cork, it is a narrow funnel shaped float. We trail it with a floating jig for bass/stripers. Some are weighted. In coastal fishing, it that the same or is the sliding ball float considered a popping cork ? If the same, which is better to use ? Looking to use for catching specks.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Poping cork has beads that rattle


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

And be sure to note the brass balls on the bottom. Some cheap models just have plastic beads. Do not get those! IMHO the brass balls are what makes these such great tools. After you cast let it settle for a few seconds the tighten your line and give a sharp snap. Then listen VERY carefully and you'll hear those brass balls click back to the bottom of the wire. I believe that is what calls in the specks. You'll find a pattern of speed that works that particular day. For me it is usually snap...reel slack...one one thousand two one thousand snap..etc.. When they are there it kills em.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Those pictured above are aka "Cajun Thunder" corks after a popular brand name.

The is also a popping cork, used in the same matter. Some come with a small weight built in the bottom. There is cup in the top. like a hula popper.

I prefer the cajun thunder, the cup in the below pictured cork seems to make a hook set less effective if the cork is underwater.

Trout will attack the cork (either one) if they are really turned on.

But yes, BOTH are considered "popping corks"

Jim


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I would put a spec up there with one of the best fighting inshore fish there is. A Lady fish can be fun also.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I would put a spec up there with one of the best fighting inshore fish there is. A Lady fish can be fun also.


Really? Huh, I must've been catching all of the sissy trout out there then b/c I've never caught a 20" trout that fought anything like a 20" redfish.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Wharf,
I have not done much inshore fishing, and respect you opinion. A Red to me gives more of a "Pull" than a fight, even the big ones. A little Spec has always give me more action, buts thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trout or Redfish*

I think the redfish pulls harder. I use a different rig when deliberately fishing for either one.. If a trout hits my redfish rig, , it surely will feel 'wimpy'. It doesn't stand a chance. On the other hand, when fishing for trout and a redfish hits it, it can pull your elbows out of joint.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I used the type of cork posted by Jim T, and still do when I salt water fish. There is no telling how many specks, reds, and flounder I caught using this type cork when I lived in Louisiana. I used both weighted and unweighted. All these new fangled rattling corks with wire, beads, clickers, flash gizmos, etc., are expensive and I wonder if they are really any better than the old type. They look better (for the angler) but do they make that much difference.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Trout like noise. Simple as that. Rig up both styles and try them. I usually just use a jig head and a gulp and catch plenty that way. When I lived in Texas we called Jim T's version a popping cork and the other version a "Mansfield Mauler" aka " Cajun Thunder" in these parts. Saltwater Dave brings up a good point. Buy the good ones, otherwise they are a weak point in your setup. I've seen plenty of them break.


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

There is no comparison between a redfish fight and trout fight. Redfish wins every time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Popping Corks*

There are times when a loud noise will actually spook a trout.

Then you use a popping cork (not a Thunder but one with the cupped head).

You just pull the cork under making a 'gurgle' for lack of a better term, instead of a 'pop'. Listen to a big old trout when it comes up and gently sucks something in. That's the sound you want to emulate.

A popping cork with a Stingray Grub is a killer! C2


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have used both of these types of "popping corks". Either one has worked very well for me over the years, but I have seen where one will work better than the other one in certain circumstances. You just have to play around with them and see which works best for you. I prefer the "Cajun Thunder" type and I have found that the ones with the flexible wire instead of the stiff wire (as pictured by SHO-NUFF) seem to work a little better for me. Only reason being is that if you ever bend the stiff wire, it is hard to get it back perfectly straight and will never work as good once it is bent. Just a personal preference thing and only my opinion.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

smann316 said:


> There is no comparison between a redfish fight and trout fight. Redfish wins every time.


You got that right. Now hook a jack cravelle on those rigs and get ready for a real fight!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

reds always fight harder than specks...but they are both fun to catch. I don't really care what I catch as long as it puts up a fight.


----------

